# Fraud, stealing - Mexican Banks



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

My wife (Mexican citizen) and I decided to retire in Mexico and have been thinking of having our Social Security direct deposited to Bancomer in Mexico. Currently we have BBVA Compass in El paso, Texas as our bank. Our SS money is direct deposited there. I then began discovering on the internet (Youtube) about how even the bankers inside have been ripping off their own customers. The way they do it points to people inside the banks where even managers of the local branches are involved.The case where one woman's TelCel movil phone was reported stolen so she was not able to be notified that money was being taken out of her account! In two days all of her money was gone! It had to be an inside job as to how did they know her phone was connected to her bank account?! Another mexican pensioner who lost her card and asked for a new one. The gerente made her sign some papers that enabled him to open a credit card account. He spent the money and the bank fell on the pensioner to pay the money! Many stories of Bancomer problems and the bank not being motivated to help the customer!
So my question is have any of you been ripped off? I had settled on Bancomer myself but now I am not sure if I want to chance it! I was planning to transfer money to buy a house from BBVA Compass to BBVA Bancomer but I think I will find a notary public person with a USA bank account to buy a house. Any advice?


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

Report by Forbes follows:
https://www.forbes.com.mx/bbva-bancomer-banco-mas-quejas-fraudes/


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

alvaradojg said:


> Report by Forbes follows:
> https://www.forbes.com.mx/bbva-bancomer-banco-mas-quejas-fraudes/


An oft-repeated piece of advice is to only keep as much money in Mexican banks as you can afford to lose. I was ripped off over a dozen years ago by Banamex. I learned better. I do business for convenience with an institution not named in the article and so far, so good.

Recent news tells us that U.S. banks have been doing ripoffs of their own: Wells Fargo is one case in point. Trust banks? Hmmm.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

alvaradojg said:


> Report by Forbes follows:
> https://www.forbes.com.mx/bbva-bancomer-banco-mas-quejas-fraudes/


My Spanish is pretty reasonable, but it is not clear to me from that article whether the banks are responsible for the fraud. Or criminals are stealing the card numbers of people with accounts in those banks.

I have had accounts in Mexican banks for years and never had any trouble. Once someone stole the number and security code off my debit card and used it online to purchase stuff. The bank covered the loss. 

I think that one reason people advise not to keep a lot of money in Mexico is because the exchange rate can vary. That can be good or bad depending on where the money is and which way the rate goes.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I wouldn't be hasty about moving where the SS check is going. Assuming you have some extra cash and are not flat broke at the end of every month, I'd say open a Mexican bank account and transfer a little money to it somehow. Learn how it is to deal with that specific bank branch, how long you have to wait in line, whether there's somebody nice there you like to deal with etc. 

If the experience doesn't please you, you can close that account and try a different bank account because you haven't created any entanglements yet. 

The other reason I'd say you might want to avoid direct deposit to Mexico is you keep control over when to exchange dollars for pesos. You're not at the mercy of whatever foreign exchange shenanigans happen around the 1st of the month because everybody knows lots of money moves south at that time.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John A.*

Yes, I understand that Mexico is not as well protected in the internet as USA who has dealt with it for some time and yes even here hackers have stolen many a credit card number. It is easier in the USA to discover who is doing the stealing if it is a bank member. Yes, I am a Computer Science graduate and even my well protected PC has been hacked and filled with viruses. Fortunately I always keep an image backup to wipe out viruses and restore my data.
Yes, it is good to only keep a small amount of money in a Mexico bank account and I will not be wiring money directly into a Bank account in Mexico but deal with a Notary Public who has a bank account in the USA. A wire transfer from my USA bank to another USA bank is a little more secure and probable that it happened.
I am interested in your recommendation of another bank which may be more secure than Bancomer. 
Any other recommendations would be well received.
My wife's brother is buying a Mexican Chevy Van for us to move her Menaje de casa to Mexico and for us to use there until buying a new car in Mexico for ourselves.
I am fluent in 7 languages, Spanish being one of them, so I can inform myself with the Spanish pages in the internet.
Thank you for any input on your part.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> My Spanish is pretty reasonable, but it is not clear to me from that article whether the banks are responsible for the fraud. Or criminals are stealing the card numbers of people with accounts in those banks.
> 
> I have had accounts in Mexican banks for years and never had any trouble. Once someone stole the number and security code off my debit card and used it online to purchase stuff. The bank covered the loss.
> ....


You are right, TG, the article is about reports of fraud TO the banks, not by the banks. There were many more cases reported in the first 3 months of 2017 compared with the same period in 2016. Much of the reported cases were cyber fraud. 

In terms of which banks had the best record for reimbursing customers who were victims of fraudulent activity, the best was Banorte at 85.6%, the worst Banco Azteca at 33.8%. There is also general advice about how to avoid falling victim to cyberfraud. 

The fact that Bancomer customers made up the largest percentage of total number of complaints (28%) is meaningless unless they also indicate how many total customers each bank has. Just for the sake of illustration, if one bank has 10,000 customers and 1000 experience fraud, that’s 10% incidence, whereas another bank with 100,000 customers and 5000 who experience fraud, that’s only 5% incidence. So the OP can’t decide for or against Bancomer based on the information in the Forbes article. I think the percentage of resolutions in favour of the customer is more meaningful. The article does not give us that number for Bancomer. But I think it’s definitely a good idea to stay away from Banco Azteca (por eso y muchas cosas más...)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> You are right, TG, the article is about reports of fraud TO the banks, not by the banks. There were many more cases reported in the first 3 months of 2017 compared with the same period in 2016. Much of the reported cases were cyber fraud.
> 
> In terms of which banks had the best record for reimbursing customers who were victims of fraudulent activity, the best was Banorte at 85.6%, the worst Banco Azteca at 33.8%. There is also general advice about how to avoid falling victim to cyberfraud.
> 
> The fact that Bancomer customers made up the largest percentage of total number of complaints (28%) is meaningless unless they also indicate how many total customers each bank has. Just for the sake of illustration, if one bank has 10,000 customers and 1000 experience fraud, that’s 10% incidence, whereas another bank with 100,000 customers and 5000 who experience fraud, that’s only 5% incidence. So the OP can’t decide for or against Bancomer based on the information in the Forbes article. I think the percentage of resolutions in favour of the customer is more meaningful. The article does not give us that number for Bancomer. But I think it’s definitely a good idea to stay away from Banco Azteca (por eso y muchas cosas más...)


I have always assumed that Banco Azteca and others like it were really loan sharks masquerading as banks. Their primary goal seems to be to get customers to buy something with financing.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I have always assumed that Banco Azteca and others like it were really loan sharks masquerading as banks. Their primary goal seems to be to get customers to buy something with financing.


Indeed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

alvaradojg said:


> Yes, I understand that Mexico is not as well protected in the internet as USA who has dealt with it for some time and yes even here hackers have stolen many a credit card number. It is easier in the USA to discover who is doing the stealing if it is a bank member. Yes, I am a Computer Science graduate and even my well protected PC has been hacked and filled with viruses. Fortunately I always keep an image backup to wipe out viruses and restore my data.
> Yes, it is good to only keep a small amount of money in a Mexico bank account and I will not be wiring money directly into a Bank account in Mexico but deal with a Notary Public who has a bank account in the USA. A wire transfer from my USA bank to another USA bank is a little more secure and probable that it happened.
> I am interested in your recommendation of another bank which may be more secure than Bancomer.
> Any other recommendations would be well received.
> ...


Regarding the security of Mexican banks vis a vis the US. Both the the two Mexican banks I use require two-factor identification* to use their web site. Neither of the US banks I use require it. Both Mexican banks send me an email anytime there is any activity on my accounts. One US bank does the same, but the other doesn't notify me of debit card withdrawals from an ATM. I don't know why not, but it is not an option with that bank.

*In addition to logging in with a username and password, I have to provide a code produced by another device, in one case a gadget the bank provided, in the other an app on my phone.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

I have banked with or utilized services of multiple banking institutions in Mexico i.e. BanBajio, Scotiabank, Bancomer – and have never experienced/suffered any deliberate fraud. Of course, whenever assessing current bank fees and lending rates I always question my judgment.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

LMtortugas said:


> I have banked with or utilized services of multiple banking institutions in Mexico i.e. BanBajio, Scotiabank, Bancomer – and have never experienced/suffered any deliberate fraud. Of course, whenever assessing current bank fees and lending rates I always question my judgment.


Yeah. Mexican bank fees, especially lending rates; and credit card interest (40% avg.) along with annual charges just for having a CC; may not be fraud or stealing because they had your consent--- but they're certainly rapacious and would qualify as usury, that is if Mexico _had_ laws against usury. They make American banks look downright magnanimous in comparison.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I still keep most of my money in dollars and in U.S. bank accounts. However, I have done business with three different banks in Mexico including Bancomer. I have never had an issue with fraud or theft but, I realize these things do happen. I guess I have been lucky.

When planning my move to Mexico I specifically opened a bank account at BBVA Compass in Texas. I was told by the person assisting me that I could transfer money between BBVA Compass and a bank account at BBVA Bancomer in Mexico. That was the primary reason I opened accounts at Compass and Bancomer. However, when I first tried to make a transfer, I could not figure out how on the Compass website. So, I called the helpline and was told the only way to make such a transfer was to physically walk into a BBVA Compass branch in Texas. Needless to say, that was not practical.

I now have an account at Intercam Banco in Mexico. This is not a very large bank but they specialize in working with people who need to move money from the U.S. to Mexico. They have accounts at several large U.S. banks. So, when I want to move money I just do a wire transfer from my U.S. account to an Intercam account at Citibank. Once Intercam receives the money in their U.S. account they credit my Mexican account. I can even call my banker ahead of time and get the exact exchange rate I will be getting for that day.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

My friend Guillermo, received and inheritance. 
I think it was around $30,000 US.
I'm not sure how much he had in the bank.
Well they kidnapped him and held him hostage for over 30 days. 
The kidnappers had military haircuts, some had military boots and were well disciplined.
They knew exactly how much money he had in the bank.
They held him hostage for as long as they needed to drain his accounts.
He was pretty certain that somebody at the bank has been forced or otherwise persuaded to cooperate with the kidnappers. Spread the money around and don't keep large amounts.

Guillermo told them to make sure he had booze everyday and he would not scream and would cooperate. He spent the whole time drunk.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

So what does that prove about the bank?
Your friend probably let some of his best friends know he had money and some of his best friends ´friend acted on it.. Not unheard of in Mexico. I doubt the bak had anything to do with it. 
We bank with two banks Bancomer and Banamex and never had a problem with either bank.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

dwwhiteside said:


> When planning my move to Mexico I specifically opened a bank account at BBVA Compass in Texas. I was told by the person assisting me that I could transfer money between BBVA Compass and a bank account at BBVA Bancomer in Mexico. That was the primary reason I opened accounts at Compass and Bancomer. However, when I first tried to make a transfer, I could not figure out how on the Compass website. So, I called the helpline and was told the only way to make such a transfer was to physically walk into a BBVA Compass branch in Texas. Needless to say, that was not practical.


BBVA Compass has updated their internet banking to enable online transfers.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> BBVA Compass has updated their internet banking to enable online transfers.


Thanks for setting me straight on this. I no longer have a Bancomer account so I was not aware. However, one other issue I had with the BBVA Compass / BBVA Bancomer relationship was with respect to their debit cards. I was actually penalized for using a BBVA Compass debit card in a BBVA Bancomer ATM. What I mean is that I was charged two different fees; one by Bancomer for the use of their ATM and a separate fee by Compass for using a non-Compass ATM. All in all, I was not happy as a BBVA Compass / BBVA Bancomer customer. 

On the other hand, I can use my Ally Bank debit card in any ATM in Mexico and Ally reimburses me any fees that the Mexican ATM charges. However, for past several months, I can no longer use Bancomer ATMs. When I try to withdraw cash, the ATM simply says that, "This transaction is not authorized." I called Ally and was told the problem is on the ATM side, not with them. And indeed I can still use Banamex or other bank ATMs here with my Ally card. Apparently, Bancomer has decided to no longer accept U.S. based debit cards in their ATMs here.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Fortunately I haven't had any issues with bank with regards to fraud. To me the biggest issue is out of all the banks which one would be the one to best help me when something wrong happens. Customer service in most banks is very lacking not to mention the really long lines you have to wait in order to talk to someone. If I have to talk to someone I'll usually find a branch open on Saturday morning and try to get there before they open. I'll also bring a book because even then I know that I will be waiting for a while. Thus far I've like Bancomer the most because they let me check my account the easiest on their app. Since I also have a credit card with them it is easy to check my balance, activate additional cards, and do other things without having to go to the bank. No I don't work for them, they've just been the one with the least frustration from some of the others I've used.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dwwhiteside said:


> I still keep most of my money in dollars and in U.S. bank accounts. However, I have done business with three different banks in Mexico including Bancomer. I have never had an issue with fraud or theft but, I realize these things do happen. I guess I have been lucky.
> 
> When planning my move to Mexico I specifically opened a bank account at BBVA Compass in Texas. I was told by the person assisting me that I could transfer money between BBVA Compass and a bank account at BBVA Bancomer in Mexico. That was the primary reason I opened accounts at Compass and Bancomer. However, when I first tried to make a transfer, I could not figure out how on the Compass website. So, I called the helpline and was told the only way to make such a transfer was to physically walk into a BBVA Compass branch in Texas. Needless to say, that was not practical.
> 
> ...


About the time BBVA bought Compass, I was told they were going to merge operations and it would be easy to move money between Compass and Bancomer. A year later they changed their mind and the two banks might as well have been owned by different companies. I closed the Compass account.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> I still keep most of my money in dollars and in U.S. bank accounts. However, I have done business with three different banks in Mexico including Bancomer. I have never had an issue with fraud or theft but, I realize these things do happen. I guess I have been lucky.
> 
> When planning my move to Mexico I specifically opened a bank account at BBVA Compass in Texas. I was told by the person assisting me that I could transfer money between BBVA Compass and a bank account at BBVA Bancomer in Mexico. That was the primary reason I opened accounts at Compass and Bancomer. However, when I first tried to make a transfer, I could not figure out how on the Compass website. So, I called the helpline and was told the only way to make such a transfer was to physically walk into a BBVA Compass branch in Texas. Needless to say, that was not practical.
> 
> ...


I also keep the bulk of my savings in U.S. accounts but have a small account at Santander for bills, daily expenses and whatnot. Usually the balance is <20K pesos which is replenished periodically with ATM withdrawals from my U.S. banks with no fees and a favorable rate. Cash gets deposited in Santander without leaving the building. Fact is I've never quite figured out direct deposit or international electronic transfer, never really had the need, and have heard horror stories like the ones offered as examples here. When you're speaking of Intercam and their specialty of _moving money from the U.S. to Mexico_--- how much money would it take to justify the service? I've made a couple of cash purchases in the 100K peso range (a used pick-up and a vacant lot), but ain't looking to buy the Torre Mayor any time soon.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

perropedorro said:


> When you're speaking of Intercam and their specialty of _moving money from the U.S. to Mexico_--- how much money would it take to justify the service? I've made a couple of cash purchases in the 100K peso range (a used pick-up and a vacant lot), but ain't looking to buy the Torre Mayor any time soon.


I have not been charged a monthly fee at Intercam nor have they charged directly for the transfer service. They make a little money on the exchange as they pay me a little bit less than the published exchange rate. But, the rate I get from them is about the same as I can get anywhere else, usually about 50 centavos less than the current published exchange rate. 

The only money I pay to make a transfer is the wire transfer fee I pay to the U.S. bank. That is usually either $25 or $30 USD depending on what bank I use. Unfortunately, I have to use a wire transfer, which almost always includes a fee, in order to get the necessary memo to go along with the transfer. In order to make sure the transfer I make to a U.S. bank account owned by Intercam gets properly credited to my peso account at Intercam in Mexico, I have to include an FFC (For Further Credit) memo with the transaction. And the only way to do that is to use a domestic wire transfer.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> I have not been charged a monthly fee at Intercam nor have they charged directly for the transfer service. They make a little money on the exchange as they pay me a little bit less than the published exchange rate. But, the rate I get from them is about the same as I can get anywhere else, usually about 50 centavos less than the current published exchange rate.
> 
> The only money I pay to make a transfer is the wire transfer fee I pay to the U.S. bank. That is usually either $25 or $30 USD depending on what bank I use. Unfortunately, I have to use a wire transfer, which almost always includes a fee, in order to get the necessary memo to go along with the transfer. In order to make sure the transfer I make to a U.S. bank account owned by Intercam gets properly credited to my peso account at Intercam in Mexico, I have to include an FFC (For Further Credit) memo with the transaction. And the only way to do that is to use a domestic wire transfer.


50 centavos is 2.7% of 18.50, so it sounds like you're paying about 2.5-3% on the exchange rate. For smaller amounts that probably beats an international wire, but perropedorro's ATM/cash deposit method can be better depending on ATM fees.

My Schwab account refunds all ATM fees. I am not sure what rule they use to determine the exchange rate. I have tried calculating what my exchange rate should be using the BANXICO interbank 48 hour rate from an app, minus 1%, and it's never exactly what I get from Schwab, but it's close - a few centavos plus or minus. Maybe there's some other rate (a 24 hour rate?) that they're actually using that differs slightly.

Anyway, assuming your rate is 50 centavos off of the same interbank rate schwab uses, you're paying about 2.7% and I'm paying 1%.

The ATM method is limited to your US bank's daily withdrawal limit, though, so it's probably not suitable for transferring money to buy a new car or something like that. For larger amounts like that, though, probably paying a fixed international wire transfer fee is cheaper. 

But your Intercam method is perhaps the most convenient.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John A.*



dwwhiteside said:


> I still keep most of my money in dollars and in U.S. bank accounts. However, I have done business with three different banks in Mexico including Bancomer. I have never had an issue with fraud or theft but, I realize these things do happen. I guess I have been lucky.
> 
> When planning my move to Mexico I specifically opened a bank account at BBVA Compass in Texas. I was told by the person assisting me that I could transfer money between BBVA Compass and a bank account at BBVA Bancomer in Mexico. That was the primary reason I opened accounts at Compass and Bancomer. However, when I first tried to make a transfer, I could not figure out how on the Compass website. So, I called the helpline and was told the only way to make such a transfer was to physically walk into a BBVA Compass branch in Texas. Needless to say, that was not practical.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes I did the same Compass bank in Texas since they were owned by Bancomer. That was my reason for choosing Compass. Will look into an intercam account.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> My Spanish is pretty reasonable, but it is not clear to me from that article whether the banks are responsible for the fraud. Or criminals are stealing the card numbers of people with accounts in those banks.
> 
> I have had accounts in Mexican banks for years and never had any trouble. Once someone stole the number and security code off my debit card and used it online to purchase stuff. The bank covered the loss.
> 
> I think that one reason people advise not to keep a lot of money in Mexico is because the exchange rate can vary. That can be good or bad depending on where the money is and which way the rate goes.


 
TundraGreen 
My Spanish is perfect and I would not try to say something that is not. The bankers themselves have been in on these stealing. Look at more of the videos on youtube by searching in Spanish not in English. Here is one






My motivation is not to put down Mexican Banks but to alert and find a safer route ot handle money. My wife is from Durango Durango Mexico and worked for the Federal Government as a teacher. One of her sister's husband money disappeared in his account at Bancomer. He tried everything to get it back but could not. He became sick from his efforts to recover his lost.

If you want to know my bank in Texas BBVA Compass also erred. In a transaction at the teller she gave us $20 dollars extra. When we discovered this and went back to return the $20 dollars the teller without our permission had taken out from our bank account the Money. Now how can a teller all of a sudden decide to take money out of your account!


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John*

Yes, my quest is to find a safe way to buy (pay for it) a house and later an auto. I can see that if I keep my wife's and my social security in a bank in the USA I will have to make smaller transfers from time to time. 
I will probably move our SS to another bank from BBVA Compass as its connection to BBVA Bancomer does not look satisfactory. What US banks allow you to make wire transfers online? All I have questioned want you to be physically present at their bank.
The way I saw before of buying a house was with a Notary Public in Mexico that had a bank account in the US so the transfer would be from a bank in the US to his bank in the US. Their (Notary) bank is probably an intercam bank by the description.
I also saw that you could finance a car in Mexico at a dealer. I read where someone gave 60% of the cost down with the rest payed monthly to the dealer with no interest!
Really looking forward to live in Durango Durango Mexico, my wife's home town. My savings would be astronomical with the small cost of living in Mexico.
Yes, I speak several languages and do recommend learning Spanish as it is a very easy language to learn. Spanish will enable you to know Italian (many similar words), Italian is the key to French, and French is the key to German! I learned Norwegian in four months because of Spanish! Ny Norsk (New Norwegian) is closer to Latin and must remember that the Romans called Spanish "dirty" Latin!


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John*

Now here is something interesting!
Can you make a deposit to intercam by using your free online bill pay service?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

alvaradojg said:


> …
> What US banks allow you to make wire transfers online? All I have questioned want you to be physically present at their bank.…


Citbank allows transfers to Citibanamex online. There is a daily limit so big purchases would require another method or some time to gradually move the money.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

*John*



TundraGreen said:


> Citbank allows transfers to Citibanamex online. There is a daily limit so big purchases would require another method or some time to gradually move the money.


Well this citibank to citibanamex transfers looked good but....
Yes, I talked with citibank and they won't allow a 60 to 65 thousand wire transfer even to banks here in the USA! This is strange to me not being able to transfer money (60 to 65K) to buy the house to a US bank belonging to a Mexican Notary Public.

For living expenses citibank to citibanamex is ideal! $1,000.00 a day $10,000.00 a week transfers online.

The average daily/monthly averages dollar amounts in the account are also kind of High!


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

$6,000.00 minimum balance requirement or get charged an $11.00 fee!!! @ Citibank!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

alvaradojg said:


> Yes, my quest is to find a safe way to buy (pay for it) a house and later an auto. I can see that if I keep my wife's and my social security in a bank in the USA I will have to make smaller transfers from time to time.
> I will probably move our SS to another bank from BBVA Compass as its connection to BBVA Bancomer does not look satisfactory. What US banks allow you to make wire transfers online? All I have questioned want you to be physically present at their bank.
> The way I saw before of buying a house was with a Notary Public in Mexico that had a bank account in the US so the transfer would be from a bank in the US to his bank in the US. Their (Notary) bank is probably an intercam bank by the description.
> I also saw that you could finance a car in Mexico at a dealer. I read where someone gave 60% of the cost down with the rest payed monthly to the dealer with no interest!
> ...


The Mexican consulate (Federal Govt), now has a program to allow for Mexican Nationals to buy houses and business from the USA to Mexico. 

The also are pushing supporting a program called AforeMovil.

The idea is to allow Mexicans to send more $$$ to Mexico.
Considering your wife is from Durango, you might look into it.

Or anyone with a CURP....


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

In a recent poll conducted by yours truly.
4 out of 4 Mexicans recommend BanNorte ....
Bancomer and Banamex are to be avoided

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> In a recent poll conducted by yours truly.
> 4 out of 4 Mexicans recommend BanNorte ....
> Bancomer and Banamex are to be avoided
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Rather a small sample, don't you think, ElPocho?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Rather a small sample, don't you think, ElPocho?


LOL I'm a small time operator. Start small and one day the world!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been with Bancomer for four years now with no problems, ATMs are not hard to find.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> In a recent poll conducted by yours truly.
> 4 out of 4 Mexicans recommend BanNorte ....
> Bancomer and Banamex are to be avoided
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk





Isla Verde said:


> Rather a small sample, don't you think, ElPocho?



I have heard the same thing several times. Banorte is the largest Mexican Bank. The Mexican Federal Government uses Banorte. They do not phone solicite constantly life insurance and other options to buy from them like Banamex and Bancomer do until 9:30 at night and add these services to your account like Banamex and Bancomer do without your consent [a pain to remove them] and have been doing for years.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Banorte is the most expensive bank to open an account in. Last year, a dozen artisans from various communities asked me to help them open bank accounts and we went bank shopping.. Santander was the cheapest bank and Banorte the most expensive.

I bank with Bancomer and Banamex and never had a problem with neither one of them.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have never received any solicitation calls from Bancomer. Only automated messages informing me when a debit is made such as my CFE or Dish bill as they are automatically deducted and I installed the app on my phone because I want to be aware of all charges.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Same here Zorro. We have been banking with them for 17 years, have been paying our utilities all that time as well and we never had a problem with them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been banking with Santander for over ten years. No problems or solicitations, and the nearest branch is a short walk from my apartment.


----------

